# Official Memphis @ Houston GAME THREAD. 11/9. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Memphis Grizzlies
November 9, 2004
7:30pm CST, KNWS*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Lorenzen Wright/Pau Gasol/James Posey/Bonzi Wells/Jason Williams 

McGrady and Yao finally combined for their first big game of the season against the Kings. It will be interesting to see how they do coming off of 2 days rest. Memphis is still looking for their first win of the season and will attack Yao offensively and defensively from the getgo. Houston should have an easy time with this game as long as our defense holds, this Memphis team still has not put it together offensively and their starting 5 is struggling.

Once again, we will need someone besides Yao and McGrady to step it up, hopefully JJ and Nachbar hit their shots.

94-82 Rockets.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

dunno why,i can't feel good for this game,i have a feeling we will lose.Don't beat me,but i guess that's because of Gasol,the old memory of Gasol outplayed Yao for several times in both NBA and International made me not able to be optimistic.wish i am just wrong.:grinning:


----------



## clhb1 (Feb 21, 2004)

Figures to be an interesting game…hopefully they can come away with a W


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hard game to predict, I won't even try an exact score, but my feeling is that we could see a pretty close Rockets win.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I think home court will be a really nice place to be....

Rockets 97
Grizzlies 85


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We beat them playing ugly ball, so I don't see why we can't beat them after finally playing a good game against the Kings. 

JWill will make or break the team... if he controls the ball well and makes good shots, the Grizz may stand a chance. But if he does a bad job handling the ball and takes bad shots, then the Grizz are in for another long night.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm optimistic about this game just like the last one

Rockets - 92

Grizzlies - 82


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

When I saw the top post, I thought it's Weatherspoon's photo. Now I see there's little difference. :laugh:


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

This game is pathetic. Am I the only one who has noticed that Yao and T-Mac are the only guys on the team who can actually score and yet they have gone away from them since like the middle of the 1st quarter

Christ


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-aMAziNg</b>!
> This game is pathetic. Am I the only one who has noticed that Yao and T-Mac are the only guys on the team who can actually score and yet they have gone away from them since like the middle of the 1st quarter
> 
> Christ


Actually Ward has looked pretty sharp, running the fast break and making some great passes. Juwan Howard has also looked solid on defense, but yeah I think the Rockets should be going to Yao more.

Memphis needs to give Gasol more touches, he is absolutely torching Howard and Taylor.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Ugh this is embarrassing, we turn the ball over WAY to much


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Anyone care to tell me why McGrady isnt in the game? Is he injured?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-aMAziNg</b>!
> Anyone care to tell me why McGrady isnt in the game? Is he injured?


Hip injury, I don't think it's serious. He has been out for the entire 4th quarter.

Yao Ming with a huge fadeaway, but fouls out of the game. Swift ran into him, but Yao hasn't been getting the calls tonight.

89-86 Houston

5 seconds to go, Memphis ball.

Houston has struggled to put this game away... in the last 2 posessions Ward and Lue have missed easy floaters. Hopefully our defense holds for the last play of the game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

JVG should send Memphis to the line with 5 seconds to go and the Rockets up by 3.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets send Gasol to the line, and he misses his first FT!

I don't see the Rockets blowing this game.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey guys, lets have a contest and see who can amass the most turnovers in 48 minutes! It will be fun!! Oh... looks like Houston wins!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rockets* 90
Grizzlies 87

Juwan Howard stepped it up today with McGrady out, finishing with 20 points. 

Rockets turned the ball over 24 times... but they hit their FT's and held the Grizzlies to just 29 rebounds.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Jesus if we lose McGrady we are screwed :no: :no:


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Hell McGrady barely played any of the second half and he still put up 12/6/7


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh,good,we won the game,but seemed it's just a TO contest,and we won the contest.

one thing:was Tracy injured?i hope it's not serious :gopray:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ah well, we win, that's all that matters  

Hope T-Mac's ok though


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i heard Yao made an awesome dunk in the last quater?it's like Howard missed the shot,Yao grabbed the reb with left hand,but two defenders was hanging in his right arm,then he dunked in the air without a break with the left hand?
and he finally blocked Gasol's dunk in the game?if it's true,i will be glad,since he never made it B4.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> i heard Yao made an awesome dunk in the last quater?it's like Howard missed the shot,Yao grabbed the reb with left hand,but two defenders was hanging in his right arm,then he dunked in the air without a break with the left hand?
> and he finally blocked Gasol's dunk in the game?if it's true,i will be glad,since he never made it B4.


I just saw that dunk, and it was his right hand. He makes it look so easy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I just saw that dunk, and it was his right hand. He makes it look so easy.


so u watched the game?envy u:grinning:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> so u watched the game?envy u:grinning:


no, just sports hilights... you probably get more Houston games in China than I do in Canada. I do get like all 82 Raptors games though!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> no, just sports hilights... you probably get more Houston games in China than I do in Canada. I do get like all 82 Raptors games though!


no,i don't get many,the chinese national TV is famous as Yao-hater,cuz it's in beijing,and all they care is Menke Bateer,for Bateer used to play in Beijing Ducks team.they show many Knicks games this year,B4 I got piles of Denver,Raptors,Spurs games,wherever Bateer stay,they just follow him,i am just worried about if they will show NBDL instead of NBA in future,F 'em!:sour:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't find a video of that one-handed rebound/dunk Yao had. 

Please post a link if you find it!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> I can't find a video of that one-handed rebound/dunk Yao had.
> 
> Please post a link if you find it!


in fact i found one half an hour ago

http://s11.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=58A78C5B768C1F14047DDCC2D396003D 

but it doesn't work now 

is this ok for u?










:laugh: :laugh: 
sorry,seriously,i guess u can find it in Clutch City bbs,it's said u can find everything about Rockets there,and since u r a member of it,u must know more about it than me.unfortunately i am not a member of it,.:no: it asks for some money to register,the money is not a big problem,but it takes way more trouble and money to send it from China to U.S.A,which is also the reason i am not a supporting member of BBB.net.:uhoh:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

There's a Yao clip at Rockets.com. I didn't look at it, but it might be the one you're looking for...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> There's a Yao clip at Rockets.com. I didn't look at it, but it might be the one you're looking for...


That's not it. 

Kisstherim: I use a friends account to access clutchfans.net, but that was recently banned. So I have no idea what is going on there right now.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> That's not it.
> ...



Why do you have to pay to join a message board.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

To help pay for bandwidth costs. It has thousands of members so that has got to be pretty expensive.


----------

